
Timeline: The rise and fall of immigration reform - godelmachine
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2014/06/26/timeline-the-rise-and-fall-of-immigration-reform/
======
masonic
What the WP leaves out:

January 2009-2011: Democrats control the Presidency, House, and Senate. For
much of this time, the Senate Democrat caucus has filibuster-proof control.
_Absolutely nothing_ is done toward "immigration reform".

------
hanging
(2014)

